# Classic SAGE SP+ 8wt. 2-Piece Rod New condition



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a MINT condition SP+ 8wt.  Used 1 time, in new condition…kinda like a barn find fly rod.

Comes with aluminum tube.

Buyer pays actual cost of shipping tbd.

$300.00


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

New price…..$265 + shipping.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## Lowlands (Nov 12, 2013)

Is this still available?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

That's a great rod, actually one of my favorites from Sage. I still have a 6wt SP+.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Is this still available?


Yup….had a deal fall thru a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

New price.....$250 and split the cost of shipping


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

This should have been mine a long time ago! Bump for one of Sages best creations ever!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

*SOLD.  *


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

See, now this is what I mean when I say find a great rod, used but in great shape for 1/2 the cost. That was a sweet rod for a sweet price.

Love to continue to see those lil gems out there that collect dust and get them sold here, putting some good dough back into your pocket to re-invest in something you really need. Then that makes a great deal for those guys who want a deal on a great whatever (rod, reel, vise, etc.), getting something nice that they can use without breaking the bank.

Net 30, just curious, why did you sell it?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like I'm a day late.... Damn. That's going to make somebody really happy! At least I hope!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> See, now this is what I mean when I say find a great rod, used but in great shape for 1/2 the cost.  That was a sweet rod for a sweet price.
> 
> Love to continue to see those lil gems out there that collect dust and get them sold here, putting some good dough back into your pocket to re-invest in something you really need.  Then that makes a great deal for those guys who want a deal on a great whatever (rod, reel, vise, etc.), getting something nice that they can use without breaking the bank.
> 
> Net 30, just curious, why did you sell it?


Same old story…too many rods and too few chances to use them all. I hate knowing I've got a great rod just sitting in the garage for years not being used by someone. 

I just bought a 1-piece Hardy Proaxis 8wt and I'm having a blast with it.

I'm using the $ to buy a 6wt. TFO Mangrove and pair it with a sweet little Tibor Freestone I've been hoarding.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I picked it up from Net... I'm stoked to throw some fur with it!


----------

